# Al McLuckie seminar



## kevin kilroe (Oct 9, 2003)

Al McLuckie will be conducting seminars in the Atlanta are on Oct. 17-18 at Robert Ray Karate in Snellville, GA. For info go to robertray.com or call 770-979-6900


----------



## IMAA (Oct 12, 2003)

Hey sounds like fun,  I will suggest all that can make it to this seminar to do so.....I've personally trained under Guro Al in Escrima, Kali and Systema. He's an excellent martial artist with a kind and gentle way of teaching.  You wont be sorry.


  IMAA


----------

